# Viva Glam VI SE Lipstick & Gloss Swatches



## MAC_Whore (Feb 7, 2008)

Place all your *VG VI Special Edition Lipglass* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Viva Glam VI - Special Edition Lipglass (Fergie Campaign)*

VG VI Limited Edition LG






Box/Label Detail






Courting Rose V. VG VI LE Lipglass V. Nymphette


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Viva Glam VI - Limited Edition Lipglass (Fergie Campaign)*

NC45 skintone--semi pigmented lips

Plain lips:





Viva Glam on lips:





Viva Glam in tube:


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Viva Glam VI - Limited Edition Lipglass (Fergie Campaign)*

VGVI SE, w/ flash.......VGVI SE, no flash








Bare lips, w/flash.......VGVI SE, w/ flash









Bare lips, no flash......VGVI SE, no flash


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Viva Glam VI - Limited Edition Lipglass (Fergie Campaign)*

*~*I just got my Viva Glam VI SE today...YAY!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are some swatches...(I hope the pics aren't too large!!)*~* 

From Left: Viva Glam V, Viva Glam VI, Viva Glam VI SE 













Viva Glam VI SE 







Viva Glam VI SE Swatch (on NC 50 wrist) 








From Left: Viva Glam V, Viva Glam VI, Viva Glam VI SE Swatch (on NC 50 hand)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Viva Glam VI - Limited Edition Lipglass (Fergie Campaign)*

I love the Viva Glam VI lipglass (not the light pink SE)

Its so gorgeous! 

No flash





Flash


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Viva Glam VI - Limited Edition Lipglass (Fergie Campaign)*

Viva Glam VI lipglass (not SE)


----------



## iSHi (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Viva Glam VI - Limited Edition Lipglass (Fergie Campaign)*


----------



## rchickos (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Viva Glam VI - Limited Edition Lipglass (Fergie Campaign)*

Also posted in the Fafi thread.  Bare, unlined lips, with flash.  Pigmented lips, medium warm skin.  Not very precisely applied.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








VGVI SE on lips





on hand, very last swatch in lower right corner (see Fafi thread for the rest)


----------



## kimmy (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Viva Glam VI - Limited Edition Lipglass (Fergie Campaign)*

on nc25 skin


----------



## Rennah (Mar 25, 2009)

Viva Glam VI SE Lipstick


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Viva Glam VI SE Lipstick Swatches*

VG VI SE l/g


----------



## Rennah (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Viva Glam VI SE Lipstick Swatches*

Viva Glam VI SE Lipglass


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 2, 2009)

Viva Glam VI SE Lipglass only (no primer, no l/s or l/l)







VIVA GLAM VI SE Lipstick and Lipglass both:


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 3, 2009)

In daylight and on NC15


Lipstick - Viva Glam VI SE


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2009)

Swatches in daylight of the SE lipstick and gloss.


----------



## Bluebell (Apr 30, 2009)




----------

